# intel speedstep!...

## inspiron

...e una tecnologia dimezza o meno il moltiplicatore delle cou intel su un portatile x risparmiare energia....

Sapete se questa tecnologia e supportataq da linux?

esiste un programma che fa vedere IN OGNI MOMENTO  la frequenza attuale della cpu?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si esiste ed e' presente nel kernel. Ci sono vari programmi che gestiscono questa cosa 

```
*  sys-apps/cpufreqd

      Latest version available: 1.1.2-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/cpufreqd/

      Description: Daemon to adjust CPU speed for power saving

*  sys-apps/speedfreq

      Latest version available: 0.7.2-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.goop.org/~jeremy/speedfreq/

      Description: daemon to control the CPU speed in 2.6 kernels
```

----------

## inspiron

come faccio a sapere se l'ho messa nel kernel quandop l'ho compilata?

ma aggiusta la frequenza in automatico?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> come faccio a sapere se l'ho messa nel kernel quandop l'ho compilata?

 

Fai in menuconfig e guardi sotto

```
Power management options (ACPI, APM)  --->  CPU Frequency scaling  ---> 
```

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma aggiusta la frequenza in automatico?

 

Non pretendere troppo devi usare i programmi che ti ho elencato e gli dai delle regole poi lui aggiusta seguendo quelle (esempio cavo staccato della rete vai a 500MHz batteria al 50% allora ...)

----------

## inspiron

ok...grazie mille...

gentile come al solito...

----------

## Geps

a me con il kernel 2.6.9 la aggiusta in automatico senza bisogno di demoni o programmi.

lo sto finendo, ma in questi due link c'è tutto:

http://www.gepsware.it/portatile/index.htm#kernel1

http://www.gepsware.it/portatile/index.htm#speedstepdellacpu

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Verra comunque gestito da qualcuno magari da acpi

----------

## Geps

nella documentazione parla dei "governor", ma non so bene a cosa si appoggino.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Geps wrote:*   

> nella documentazione parla dei "governor", ma non so bene a cosa si appoggino.

 

Boh non so ma credo che comunque con i demoni puoi avere un migliore controllo sulla cosa

----------

## Geps

sì, come l'ho impostato io si basa solo sull'utilizzo del processore, non puoi specificare regole come quella che hai scritto prima, per esempio.

l'unica impostazione credo sia la frequenza massima e quella minima di funzionamento (insomma, ci si limita a fare i vari 'echo' nei file desiderati in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/)

----------

## [hammerfall]

i governor sono in sostanza degli oggetti che dicono al kernel come gestire la velocita' della cpu. se non ricordo male sono 2:

performance: utilizza sempre la cpu al massimo

userspace: fa si' che programmi utente possano variare la velocita' del processore

Per utilizzare programmi come cpufreqd che ti varino la velocita' della cpu in tempo reale e a seconda dell'utilizzo della macchina che stai facendo devi usare il governor userspace.

la velocita attuale del processore la puoi verificare facendo:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## Geps

3 governor: ondemand è il terzo.

```
[14:15] jack@nomade:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors 

ondemand powersave userspace
```

----------

## inspiron

ma esiste un metodo semplice per far andare la cpu,nel mio caso, a 1.6ghz o 3ghz in base al carico di lavoro?

p.s: con facile intendo con interfaccia grafica...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma esiste un metodo semplice per far andare la cpu,nel mio caso, a 1.6ghz o 3ghz in base al carico di lavoro?
> 
> p.s: con facile intendo con interfaccia grafica...

 

Con il carico di lavoro non so. Ma per gestirlo guarda i programmi che ho elencato una volta fatte le regole fa tutto lui

----------

## capitan_jo

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma esiste un metodo semplice per far andare la cpu,nel mio caso, a 1.6ghz o 3ghz in base al carico di lavoro?
> 
> p.s: con facile intendo con interfaccia grafica...

 

io uso speedfreq e se do il comando:

#speedfreq -p dynamic

la velocità passa da 275MHz a 2.2GHz in base al carico della cpu!

più semplice di così!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

.jo.

----------

## Vendicatore

Io sul portatile uso powernowd che, a discapito del nome, supporta qualsiasi processore in grado di scalare a piu' livelli di frequenza/voltaggio (intel centrino compreso).

----------

## Taglia

 *capitan_jo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #speedfreq -p dynamic.

 

Come posso fare a far partire di default il server speedfreqd (come demone)? Ho pensato a scrivere uno script in init.d prendendo spunto dagli altri, ma non capisco come passare i parametri del demone alla exec

quello che vorrei fare è che, ad ogni startup del sistema, venga avviato 

speedfreqd -p dynamic

----------

## federico

 *capitan_jo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la velocità passa da 275MHz a 2.2GHz in base al carico della cpu!
> 
> più semplice di così! 

 

Con quale processore linux cambia la frequenza anche da 275mhz ?

----------

## federico

```

rc-update add /etc/init.d/speedfreq default

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@federico: Perche' ci metti tutto il path al comando e non solo speedfreq?

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @federico: Perche' ci metti tutto il path al comando e non solo speedfreq?

 

Probabilmente il caffe' mattutino non aveva ancora fatto effetto   :Embarassed: 

Solitamente non lo metto il path   :Wink: 

Fede

----------

## [hammerfall]

 *Geps wrote:*   

> 3 governor: ondemand è il terzo.
> 
> ```
> [14:15] jack@nomade:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors 
> 
> ...

 

strana questa difformita', a me da': 

```
Valhalla hammerfall # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors

powersave userspace performance
```

mi sa che usi un kernel diverso, magari qualche variante.

```
Valhalla hammerfall # uname -a

Linux Valhalla 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 #2 Thu Nov 11 12:12:36 CET 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## Taglia

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> rc-update add /etc/init.d/speedfreq default
> ...

 

-.-

Grazie ... mi sa che ieri sera ero talmente fuso che avevo confuso speedfreq con cpufreq   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

> strana questa difformita', a me da': 
> 
> ```
> Valhalla hammerfall # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
> 
> ...

 

Anche a me da questi

----------

## capitan_jo

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *capitan_jo wrote:*   
> 
> la velocità passa da 275MHz a 2.2GHz in base al carico della cpu!
> 
> più semplice di così!  
> ...

 

io ho un P4 mobile .... è davvero una figata,  non consuma veramente nulla!!!

----------

## capitan_jo

 *Taglia wrote:*   

>  *capitan_jo wrote:*   
> 
> #speedfreq -p dynamic. 
> 
> Come posso fare a far partire di default il server speedfreqd (come demone)? Ho pensato a scrivere uno script in init.d prendendo spunto dagli altri, ma non capisco come passare i parametri del demone alla exec
> ...

 

guarda adesso non posso dirti esattamente come funziona perchè non sono sul mio pc e non mi ricordo molto bene, comunque lo script che si trova in /etc/init.d/speedfreq è scritto in modo tale che se sei attaccato alla rete elettrica ti parte in modalità performance (massimo valore) se sei staccato parte da solo in dynamic, ovviamente potresti editarlo e imporre che parta sempre in modalità dynamic...   :Wink: 

----------

## Geps

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

> strana questa difformita', a me da': 
> 
> ```
> Valhalla hammerfall # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
> 
> ...

 

a dire il vero uso i vanillissimi sorgenti 2.6.9 da kernel.org, perchè sul portatile ho una slack.

L'opzione per attivare il governor ondemand dovrebbe essere subito sotto le voci performance e powersave nel menuconfig.

Ora sono sotto win, appena torno alla slack controllo ed edito.

----------

